# Smashburger, a cure for every ailment



## DevinT (Apr 12, 2013)

A forum member who works for Smashburger sent me some Smashbucks along with a payment for a knife so me and Jackie went last night.(thanks Matt) 

It's a miracle but all of a sudden I have no ailments. (at least it feels that way) It was a great experience for me and the wife. It is a very well thought out restaurant. Quality and cleanliness throughout.

As I age, I seem to like things that are simple and clean. Clean meaning executed without mistake. I ordered a garlic mushroom swiss burger on an egg wash bun and sweet potato fries. Jackie ordered an Avocado bacon burger on a whole wheat roll and shoe string fries along with an Oreo shake. All of the ingredients were the highest quality. The flavor was fantastic. It was cooked just barely past medium, and the black angus beef was juicy and like I said the flavor was fantastic. The service was excellent from the well trained staff. They didn't complicate anything. It was the best burger that I've had in a very long time if not ever.

The restaurant was very clean, décor is simple and pleasing, the tables and chairs are sturdy and nice. 

Thanks again Matt, this is our new favorite burger joint, well done.

Love and respect

Hoss


----------



## Miles (Apr 12, 2013)

LOL! That's exactly what I ordered when I went. I don't eat them often, but the basic mushroom and swiss burger is my go to when I want a burger. I liked Smashburger. It's a nice operation. Good quality food, definitely a step up from other "fast" burgers. Clean. The service was pleasant. I can't speak to any magical healing properties, but sitting on the patio with a good burger on a nice Texas afternoon put a smile on my face.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 13, 2013)

I just realized there is a Smashburger where I live. I gotta go try it some time.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 13, 2013)

http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives/2012/09/the-burger-lab-smashed-burgers-vs-smashing-burgers.html This smash burger is awesome if anyone wants to make em at home.


----------



## Mingooch (Apr 13, 2013)

Love that place. And for anyone in Law Enforcement, they usually give us a discount


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 14, 2013)

I tried those guys once in KC...agree with you Devin, clear concept executed well. I liked the way the menu was structured too. Just wish that burger was cooked over a wood fire!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 14, 2013)

Hmm, I see there is one not too far away from Marko's place. Maybe next time I visit we will have to swing by.


----------



## Beohbe (Apr 14, 2013)

Reminds me of Burgerville in the Portland/Vancouver area, which makes me wish there was a Smashburger near me. And a Burgerville.


----------

